# proving out hets



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

hi sorry if this has been asked before but i couldent find anything about it 

how do you prove hets if that makes sence to you thankyou 

for your help cheers john


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Breed the animal known to have those genes and see if trhey appear in the offspring.


----------



## chelz (Feb 21, 2010)

saying that though it can take 1 clutch or several clutches toprove out a het gene there have been records of breeders having like 5-6 clutches before getting the het gene proven


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats murphys law at its finest!


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

As above, to prove it you will have to produce the offspring


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

thankyou so do i have to breed the ofspring together or is that something different thanks again.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Breeding the offspring is something different.

Let's say you are trying to prove a possible het albino (possible het amelanistic is corn snakes).

The quickest way is to mate it to an albino. Each baby gets one gene from each parent. The albino parent has two albino genes so must give an albino gene to every baby. The possible het albino may or may not have an albino gene. If any baby gets an albino gene from the possible het, then the baby has two albino genes and is an albino. This proves the possible het albino is a het albino. 

If the possible het albino parent is actually a normal, then it can only give a normal gene to each baby. Every baby has a normal gene paired with the albino parent's albino gene, which makes them normal looking het albinos. Unfortunately, you can never be 100% certain that the possible het is a normal, but you can be 99% certain.

Substituting a known het albino for the albino parent is another way to do it, but you have to get more babies. 

Seven normal babies (or more) from a possible het albino mated to an albino gives a 99% probability that the possible het is a normal.

Seventeen normal babies (or more) from a possible het albino mated to a het albino gives a 99% probability that the possible het is a normal.

Hope that helps.


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

paulh said:


> Breeding the offspring is something different.
> 
> Let's say you are trying to prove a possible het albino (possible het amelanistic is corn snakes).
> 
> ...


hi paulh thankyou for the help 
so if i get this i have a normal het for anery cornsnake 
and to prove its a het i would have to breed it to an anery corn 
thanks again


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup thats the best way to prove a het


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

cool thankyou so much for all your help this will for sure put my breeding plans ahead thanks again


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

corns are cool said:


> hi paulh thankyou for the help
> so if i get this i have a normal het for anery cornsnake
> and to prove its a het i would have to breed it to an anery corn
> thanks again


An anery corn or an Anery+Something Else corn - for example, breeding to a Ghost would let you test the het AND it would also add an extra het to the offspring (het hypo) as well as testing the Normal to see if it was het for Hypo without you knowing about it.

If you wanted to test a normal for the most common hets - and you didn't know whether it had any hets at all - one of the best choices is a Snow Stripe, because that covers the three most common possibilities (Amel, Anery, Motley/Stripe - and it'll tell you whether your normal is het for Motley OR Stripe, where breeding to a Snow Motley will only tell you whether it's het for one of the two traits, but not which one) - and every baby you produce is a 100% het for all three traits.


----------



## corns are cool (Jan 7, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> An anery corn or an Anery+Something Else corn - for example, breeding to a Ghost would let you test the het AND it would also add an extra het to the offspring (het hypo) as well as testing the Normal to see if it was het for Hypo without you knowing about it.
> 
> If you wanted to test a normal for the most common hets - and you didn't know whether it had any hets at all - one of the best choices is a Snow Stripe, because that covers the three most common possibilities (Amel, Anery, Motley/Stripe - and it'll tell you whether your normal is het for Motley OR Stripe, where breeding to a Snow Motley will only tell you whether it's het for one of the two traits, but not which one) - and every baby you produce is a 100% het for all three traits.


thankyou for your help think il just play the het game easy for now or il get to confused cheers :2thumb:


----------

